# CSMNT vs Goon LP vs OBS Cheetah vs Transformer vs Peerless



## Ozeran (24/8/17)

So I have TFV8 RBA currently and wish to get a new RDA. With it being Vapecon I need an experts advice which to get. Googled all of them and there are mixed opinions. I am looking for a RDA that is not too technical. Gives great flavour and will probably end up on a eleaf iStick mod. Any advice?


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (24/8/17)

CSMNT R100.00 at Vapeking
Goon LP R150.00 at Vapeking
All at vapecon

i know its clones, but why spend too much if you are unsure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (24/8/17)

I don't have a Peerless so no idea about that, I would definitely scratch the Cheetah off the list! You really don't want to consider a Cheetah! 

The options are all not comparable with each other. In the lower price category I would ask if you own or have considered the Icon or Druga or any others in that category? I find the Druga and Icon to be excellent performers and great value for money, you could probably get both for less than a Cosmonaut.

If you already do own other RDA's or are not interested in those, then it would be Goon LP vs CSMNT. Both are incredible, Goon LP has restrictions with coil sizes, it is cheaper than the CSMNT though. Also comes with a BF pin so that's a plus. LP means it gets warm but it comes with the Ultem accessories so that helps. I use it with simple builds and the vape is always fantastic. The CSMNT is awesome, some builds are not so easy on the build deck, BF pin and the cool Ultem accessories are sold separately, but quality and performance is outstanding. 

CSMNT is the choice, LP is runner-up, Peerless not tested and Cheetah disqualified.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (24/8/17)

Another to consider is the SXK Hadaly which is R250 at VapeCon (Vapers Corner). The VK CSMNT is fine, I run mine on an iStick. Not that the mod matters, 40W (or whatever) is 40W whether it's delivered by an iStick or a R10k stab wood mod. Most people like the Goon too. I think they're all fine drippers. Other than RDAs like the Neutron (where you have to replace insulators and posts to change from parallel coils to series), I don't think there are any 'technical' drippers. They're all quite easy to build on and wick. What you get out of the dripper is more up to you and how willing you are to experiment with different builds and wattages to find the vape you want.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M5000 (24/8/17)

RichJB said:


> Another to consider is the SXK Hadaly which is R250 at VapeCon (Vapers Corner). The VK CSMNT is fine, I run mine on an iStick. Not that the mod matters, 40W (or whatever) is 40W whether it's delivered by an iStick or a R10k stab wood mod. Most people like the Goon too. I think they're all fine drippers. Other than RDAs like the Neutron (where you have to replace insulators and posts to change from parallel coils to series), I don't think there are any 'technical' drippers. They're all quite easy to build on and wick. What you get out of the dripper is more up to you and how willing you are to experiment with different builds and wattages to find the vape you want.



Is a CSMNT or Goon LP going to shine on a 40w mod? I'm not challenging you I'm curious to know what kind of builds perform well at low wattages on these RDA's? 

I would really suggest that you look at a few RDA's that support single coil air-flow, Icon is R390 normal price so it would probably be cheaper at Vapecon, with the clones above everything would probably cost the same as one auth CSMNT lol


----------



## Ozeran (24/8/17)

Clones. I didn't know they were clones. Interesting. Then what is a good RDA or RTA or RTDA for a noobie? I enjoy the rebuild so looking to replace my dripper. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Spazmanpanic (24/8/17)

The Geekvape Peerless is great, i think Brothers vape will have them on special, simple 4 grub screws, flavour is good, single or dual coil, only pro/con is the top airflow cap, its really superight in there, so pretty much set and vape, the top is in the goldilocks zone, not too tight, not too loose, the plating is top notch, unbeatable at its price, 24mm btw


----------



## M5000 (24/8/17)

Ozeran said:


> Clones. I didn't know they were clones. Interesting. Then what is a good RDA or RTA or RTDA for a noobie? I enjoy the rebuild so looking to replace my dripper. Thank you for the advice.



The word "styled" or sometimes it may say "1:1" tells you it's a clone.. Are you going for Vapecon? If you are that would be the perfect place to start this mission.. 

Either way, you need to decide if you want to drip or you want a tank, and if a tank then do you want an RTA of RDTA? What resistance and wattages do you currently vape at on what gear, and what sort of airflow setting do you prefer?


----------



## RichJB (24/8/17)

M5000 said:


> Is a CSMNT or Goon LP going to shine on a 40w mod?



It would depend on your preferences, I guess. Single coil is certainly better suited for low wattages and flavour chasing, which is how I run my CSMNT: single round wire coil 0.4Ω at 35W. It's not in the Hadaly league but I wouldn't expect it to be.


----------



## Ozeran (24/8/17)

M5000 said:


> The word "styled" or sometimes it may say "1:1" tells you it's a clone.. Are you going for Vapecon? If you are that would be the perfect place to start this mission..
> 
> Either way, you need to decide if you want to drip or you want a tank, and if a tank then do you want an RTA of RDTA? What resistance and wattages do you currently vape at on what gear, and what sort of airflow setting do you prefer?



I currently have the TFV8 on a Battlestar at 51.0 watts and an illusion on the iStick at 65.0 watts. I want a RDA or RTA for the reason I have 2 tanks already and would like a device that I can vape one juice for a bit and change out to another juice without having to drain a tank. I am basically getting one for variety.


----------



## RichJB (24/8/17)

Ozeran said:


> I want a RDA or RTA for the reason I have 2 tanks already and would like a device that I can vape one juice for a bit and change out to another juice without having to drain a tank.



An RTA is a tank. So you want a dripper or RDA.


----------



## Ozeran (24/8/17)

RichJB said:


> An RTA is a tank. So you want a dripper or RDA.


My knowledge of this all comes from http://vaping360.com/rebuildable-tanks-explained-rbas-vs-rdas-vs-rtas-vs-rdtas/. So From what is described there I am looking for an RDA. Drip from a bottle onto a wicked coil.


----------



## RichJB (24/8/17)

Yes, that is correct. Because a dripper doesn't have a tank, only a juice well under the coil(s) to hold any excess juice that drips off the coil/wick, it is exhausted quite quickly and must be regularly replenished by dripping more juice. For that same reason, it is much easier to change juices in a dripper. Just vape until the wicks become quite dry (almost to where you start to taste a dry hit), then drip the next juice. You will get a brief "crossover" where you taste both juices in one hit, but the second juice quickly takes over. Unless your first juice is a peppermint or something else that clings doggedly onto the wicks. In that case, you can either rewick or vape plain VG for a while until the wicks clear.


----------



## M5000 (25/8/17)

Is that Battlestar the Yellow 3 batt mod like the RX?


----------

